# Speaking of Bull riding



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

In another thread someone mentioned that rodeo was cruel I wanted to share a short clip of one of my favorite all time bulls and how he was treated, these bulls are loved and this proves it I think.
I love this guy wanted to go out to meet him but he died too young. You will notice his move he does these bulls are smart and enjoy this.

RIP Bo man


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Another one of my favorites see how his owner treats him?






now to find a video of blueberry he had a retirement party lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i rode a mechanical bull...
hahahahah
that bodacious tho, mannnn. he gives a new meaning to the word beast


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rodeo is NOT cruel, whoever said that has no idea what they are talking about. I rode bulls for 9 years and now my girls are rodeoing, they run barrels, roping and tying.

The animals are your source of income in roughstock, they NEED them, they take VERY GOOD CARE of them! Its ludicrous to say its cruel? Why? on what grounds are these statements made? 

I will say that in some other countries it is cruel, like in Mexico where the cowboys spurs are not dull but sharp and made like fishooks, that is cruel.

However in the US if your spurs visibly harm an animal you get fined bigtime and kicked out of the rodeo.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I said that....................... I worked rodeo and around rodeo for only about 5yrs, but I've seen horses whipped with water hoses, cows kicked proded and poked, (Course we played tag with the HOT SHOTs... That may have been inhumane for us humans, but it was fun) _ I only said that the pit dogs I've seen owned by dog men of lore, were treated BETTER than rodeo animals, K9 cops, etc.. etc.. _ IF ya'll are gonna quote me better get it right, and carry it out in the right context. I love rodeo bulls that don't make the cut or break leg in a shoot, its the best dam* burger you'll ever eat next to a buffalo burger IMO, I love working the rodeos back in the day and regret no part about it, the horses get treated better than the other animals over all, I used to ride out to round up wild bulls for rodeos the 2 bulls Hooch got into were both rodeo brahmas Xs out in pasture, at the same time begging the question, to prof dog men treat their dogs better than rodeo animals, NOT ALL of course, BUT MOST, enough to be considered comon. Do the REAL not the GHETTO minded pit men say oh well, and do they eat their dogs? Or do they nurse their dogs back into a million bucks? Rodeo animals are more expendable as they are FOOD. We showed all working rodeo animals love but they are working animals that we get attached to, some more of that Humaniac business.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The only cruel thing about Bulls,is the situation in Mexico.
I'm sure there are some bull riders who don't treat their bulls well,as is the case in any animals sport, but there are others who treat the animals with respect.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I said that....................... I worked rodeo and around rodeo for only about 5yrs, but I've seen horses whipped with water hoses, cows kicked proded and poked, (Course we played tag with the HOT SHOTs... That may have been inhumane for us humans, but it was fun) _ I only said that the pit dogs I've seen owned by dog men of lore, were treated BETTER than rodeo animals, K9 cops, etc.. etc.. _ IF ya'll are gonna quote me better get it right, and carry it out in the right context. I love rodeo bulls that don't make the cut or break leg in a shoot, its the best dam* burger you'll ever eat next to a buffalo burger IMO, I love working the rodeos back in the day and regret no part about it, the horses get treated better than the other animals over all, I used to ride out to round up wild bulls for rodeos the 2 bulls Hooch got into were both rodeo brahmas Xs out in pasture, at the same time begging the question, to prof dog men treat their dogs better than rodeo animals, NOT ALL of course, BUT MOST, enough to be considered comon. Do the REAL not the GHETTO minded pit men say oh well, and do they eat their dogs? Or do they nurse their dogs back into a million bucks? Rodeo animals are more expendable as they are FOOD. We showed all working rodeo animals love but they are working animals that we get attached to, some more of that Humaniac business.


No not you lol I was posting this for St Francis so he could see that the bulls dont get the short end of the stick
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...possible-apt-fighters-thread-i-started-6.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

gamer said:


> No not you lol I was posting this for St Francis so he could see that the bulls dont get the short end of the stick
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...possible-apt-fighters-thread-i-started-6.html


SORRY :hammer: Feel sheepish I get like Jesse James when it comes to a show down of litigation. So over defensive because of our breed, and all the other bs, I just snap and pop...

Even on my best days, I'm an @$$. Mybad..


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> SORRY :hammer: Feel sheepish I get like Jesse James when it comes to a show down of litigation. So over defensive because of our breed, and all the other bs, I just snap and pop...
> 
> Even on my best days, I'm an ass. Mybad..


lol nah its ok I do the same  I do think that if Bulls could be house pets these men would have them in their houses. These bulls are not eaten they are buried on the ranch.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bodacious is one magnificent animal. I think rodeo is cruel.... To those poor cowboys!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

If the animal wants to participate, a case for cruelty would be hard to argue.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Rodeo is NOT cruel, whoever said that has no idea what they are talking about. I rode bulls for 9 years and now my girls are rodeoing, they run barrels, roping and tying.
> 
> The animals are your source of income in roughstock, they NEED them, they take VERY GOOD CARE of them! Its ludicrous to say its cruel? Why? on what grounds are these statements made?
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Andy..unless you have been there and worked in a place that had rodeo bulls you will never know.
These bulls are highly taken care of because they are what gets the owner paid. These bulls, most of them, get retired to a lap of luxury and ladies.
People think that just because they are doing something that the bull does not like (a rider on his back) that it is cruel...so stupid and nieve is what they are. Surprised they haven't started ranting about people riding horses.
Bull riding is dangerous, but not for the bull so much as it is dangerous for the rider.
I worked on a farm where the owner had rodeo bull stock along with broncs and I seen him go without so his stock could have when times were hard.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

gamer said:


> In another thread someone mentioned that rodeo was cruel I wanted to share a short clip of one of my favorite all time bulls and how he was treated, these bulls are loved and this proves it I think.
> I love this guy wanted to go out to meet him but he died too young. You will notice his move he does these bulls are smart and enjoy this.
> 
> RIP Bo man
> ...


OMG...I remember that very ride with Tuff!!! Bodacious was truely a great rodeo bull, very dangerous but great. That is what a rodeo bull owner wants though...the unridable bull or one with more buck off then 8 sec. rides.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I brought this up also because people that think something is cruel (rodeos, dog fighting) they think the people can not love the animals and that is wrong.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey gamer
Good stuff right there.You can tell the way the Cowboy's talk about the Bull's they have a great deal of respect and fear for the Bull's.
Very much the same way we talk about the Bully's.
I for one love to watch the PBR,and went to a few shows.The boys get owned so many times,and treated like dirt,lol.I would never get on a Bull.I do have respect for the Cowboy's that do.
Thank you for sharing 
Henry


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

There is always good and bad in every sport. There will be people in every sport that winning is so important the animals are abused. Seen a lot of it. I will state that in my opinion team roping is sorta rough and calf roping is beyond cruel and should be banned. Most rodeo events are nothing more than useless entertainment. If it wasn't done on the "real" frontier and served a purpose then it's just entertainment.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love the disposable, food in a box and package revolution... People forget that something has to die so they can eat.. In this society of dependance no one knows how to feed themselves anymore without trading papper for packaged goods.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I love the disposable, food in a box and package revolution... People forget that something has to die so they can eat.. In this society of dependance no one knows how to feed themselves anymore without trading papper for packaged goods.


And the packaged goods are killing us. Wanna get rid of more than half of America, spike a Mickey D's french fry! Twelve year old girls look like they are 20 nowadays. Why? Their eating three week old chickens.....how'd they get so big at three weeks? Hmmmm....Beef shot so full of antibiotics that when you need an antibiotic it's going to do you no good. Look at all the food scares we've had in the past..the contamination. Sick, old, cows being fed to us. Enough to make me wanna become a vegetarian. But, how does rodeo have anything to do with us eating?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Man, I remember watching rodeos on TV with my grandpa and Bodacious was one of his favorite bulls! LOL
I miss that old man...thanks for sharing, gamer.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well the way I see it is do you drink milk? If so do you know what those poor calves go through so we can have milk? A lot worse then getting roped and it is not a sport per say that is really how its done, I worked for a rancher and I roped calves and cows just like that, they were free range and no way in heck you can just call them like a dog, I am talking middle of nevada 110 degrees flat out run on your horse to catch those guys then have to fight them some of them 1200 pounds pulling darting dashing all the way back to the corral to be branded/castrated. Its a show of skill a way to compete and show fellow ranchers what you are made of. 

I suppose i was trampled, kicked, head butted, bruised, had my horse kicked and darn near gored, my dog getting launched through the air and run over long enough to realize that cattle even the young ones are tough little buggers. Try getting kicked by even a calf only 6 months old it hurts and knocks the wind out of you but when you are in a corral with a ton of cattle you have to ignore the pain or you will get killed.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

gamer said:


> Well the way I see it is do you drink milk? If so do you know what those poor calves go through so we can have milk? A lot worse then getting roped and it is not a sport per say that is really how its done, I worked for a rancher and I roped calves and cows just like that, they were free range and no way in heck you can just call them like a dog, I am talking middle of nevada 110 degrees flat out run on your horse to catch those guys then have to fight them some of them 1200 pounds pulling darting dashing all the way back to the corral to be branded/castrated. Its a show of skill a way to compete and show fellow ranchers what you are made of.
> 
> I suppose i was trampled, kicked, head butted, bruised, had my horse kicked and darn near gored, my dog getting launched through the air and run over long enough to realize that cattle even the young ones are tough little buggers. Try getting kicked by even a calf only 6 months old it hurts and knocks the wind out of you but when you are in a corral with a ton of cattle you have to ignore the pain or you will get killed.


Yup, I drink milk, although it would be nice to have some like my grandma use to have instead of the grocery store kind. Actually hers never went through anything as they were dairy cows with calves at side most times. The beef cattle went to sale for that. 
I understand what your saying but what you just described is a far fetch from today's Rodeo. Rodeo today is as much about winning and fans and big sponsors endorsing you than what it was orginally intended for (to show off your skills you used on a ranch). Score boards like in Pro football stadiums. Half the "cowboys" there have never pulled a calf much less milked a cow. 
The ropin horses today are so huge they are breaking calves necks like thread. Last rodeo I went to the calf got it's neck broke, the announcer told the crowd "everything is alright folks, these stock owners take really good care of their stock, there will be a vet right outside for the calf" ROLMAO...what's he gonna do for a broke neck??? yeah right. Now for anyone that hasn't seen this, imagine a baby calf let loose in an arena away from mama and running at break neck speed. A rope flips over your neck, and believe me if you've never been hit by a lasso IT FLIPPIN HURTS, and all of a sudden your stopped by a yank from a 12-1500 hundred pound block of concrete. Dead in your tracks, with so much force it usually flips them upwards. Broke neck, happens a lot of times.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Yup, I drink milk, although it would be nice to have some like my grandma use to have instead of the grocery store kind. Actually hers never went through anything as they were dairy cows with calves at side most times. The beef cattle went to sale for that.
> I understand what your saying but what you just described is a far fetch from today's Rodeo. Rodeo today is as much about winning and fans and big sponsors endorsing you than what it was orginally intended for (to show off your skills you used on a ranch). Score boards like in Pro football stadiums. Half the "cowboys" there have never pulled a calf much less milked a cow.
> The ropin horses today are so huge they are breaking calves necks like thread. Last rodeo I went to the calf got it's neck broke, the announcer told the crowd "everything is alright folks, these stock owners take really good care of their stock, there will be a vet right outside for the calf" ROLMAO...what's he gonna do for a broke neck??? yeah right. Now for anyone that hasn't seen this, imagine a baby calf let loose in an arena away from mama and running at break neck speed. A rope flips over your neck, and believe me if you've never been hit by a lasso IT FLIPPIN HURTS, and all of a sudden your stopped by a yank from a 12-1500 hundred pound block of concrete. Dead in your tracks, with so much force it usually flips them upwards. Broke neck, happens a lot of times.


No they dont keep their calves next to them the calves are stripped away at hours old sometimes so they dont take the milk that we need.



> Few people understand how their purchase of milk is connected to the veal industry, when in fact, veal is a by-product of the dairy industry.
> 
> For female cows to produce milk, they are kept in a constant cycle of being pregnant and giving birth. While pregnant and shortly thereafter, a cow's body is producing the hormones necessary to maximize milk production. What happens to all those baby cows? Male calves are useless for milk production and are a different breed of cattle from the ones raised for beef. Dairy cows, female and male, lack the musculature necessary to maximize profits for beef producers. About half of the female calves will become dairy cows, to replace their mothers. The other half of the females are useless to the dairy industry. So, *usually on the day they are born, nearly all of the male calves and half of the female calves are taken from their mothers, to be turned into veal.*
> 
> It may seem counterintuitive that milk, which is so connected to birth and life, is also so connected to slaughter and death. However, the animal agriculture industry is not in the business of feeding and housing animals who are not profitable.


maybe the calves would rather live like this 









accidents happen in Rodeos but the milk industry and veal industry its not mistakes it all for the dollar. Rodeos are no where near as cruel as milk industry in my opinion. Have you watched videos of how your meat is slaughtered? I just wish people would learn about things before condoning or condemning it.

CHAI - Veal Calves

Just incase you are interested in reading


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

gamer said:


> No they dont keep their calves next to them the calves are stripped away at hours old sometimes so they dont take the milk that we need.
> 
> maybe the calves would rather live like this
> 
> ...


Gamer, that goes to the same tune as I said in the first post "there is good and bad in all" Yes, I know there are all sorts of horrible, horrific, things that go on in this world. In industry, in sports, in everything. Can I change it? No, not alone, Do I want to look at it? No, I don't. Do I condone it? No, I don't. Would we have these kinds of dairies had we not overpopulated this earth, lost our morals and values? Maybe not....Maybe if we'd left the mom and pop operations of milk and chickens and beef to the way it was years ago, maybe we'd have a better economy, a healthier lifestyle, and not as much cruelty. But, that's neither here nor there for us is it? I have seen a couple of "organic" beef and milk producers spring up around here where I live lately. Will I support them? YOU BET. Doesn't change the fact either that we as a general public are ignorant and willing to pay for entertainment such as horse racing and rodeo's that have cruelty in them does it?
And yes, I've watched the videos of horses, cows, chickens, you name it. 
And sweetheart, I don't think I need to learn anything more about a rodeo before I condone or condemn one....LOL....REALLY!!!

and btw...where did you see a 1200 pound calf???


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Gamer, that goes to the same tune as I said in the first post "there is good and bad in all" Yes, I know there are all sorts of horrible, horrific, things that go on in this world. In industry, in sports, in everything. Can I change it? No, not alone, Do I want to look at it? No, I don't. Do I condone it? No, I don't. Would we have these kinds of dairies had we not overpopulated this earth, lost our morals and values? Maybe not....Maybe if we'd left the mom and pop operations of milk and chickens and beef to the way it was years ago, maybe we'd have a better economy, a healthier lifestyle, and not as much cruelty. But, that's neither here nor there for us is it? I have seen a couple of "organic" beef and milk producers spring up around here where I live lately. Will I support them? YOU BET. Doesn't change the fact either that we as a general public are ignorant and willing to pay for entertainment such as horse racing and rodeo's that have cruelty in them does it?
> And yes, I've watched the videos of horses, cows, chickens, you name it.
> And sweetheart, I don't think I need to learn anything more about a rodeo before I condone or condemn one....LOL....REALLY!!!
> 
> and btw...where did you see a 1200 pound calf???


1200 pound cow not calf sorry we had to rope calves and adults. So you can swear off Rodeo because it is cruel, and you know the dairy industry is cruel yet you still drink milk from the store? I am just trying to understand why people can swear off one thing because it doesnt benefit them but if they are benefiting from it its ok to look the other way.
For the record I eat meat, I drink milk, I love bull riding and rodeos, I also do not put an animals life at the same level as humans.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

gamer said:


> 1200 pound cow not calf sorry we had to rope calves and adults. So you can swear off Rodeo because it is cruel, and you know the dairy industry is cruel yet you still drink milk from the store? I am just trying to understand why people can swear off one thing because it doesnt benefit them but if they are benefiting from it its ok to look the other way.
> For the record I eat meat, I drink milk, I love bull riding and rodeos, I also do not put an animals life at the same level as humans.


Guilty as charged!! You said it, because I'm benefitting from it. Guilty of thinking that my ONE SELF not buying the milk isn't going to change a thing. NOW if ya'll will also agree then I'll strike also!! LOL, I don't drink a lot of milk and could totally live without meat, that would be easy. I'm southern, some home grown peas, cornbread, collards and fresh sliced tomatoes, who needs meat??? I LOVED rodeos, they were life for me, and horse shows, but the older I got the more the things I saw swept under the rug bothered me. I find myself more content now to have a good lookin, well mannered horse to ride down a trail with a smoke in one hand and a cool drink in the other. Or watching the light go on in a young horses head when they realize they did the right thing. I seem to get softer the older I get. And still the only thing there that really bothers me is the calf roping and I'm not crazy about the team roping. I lived with one of them for over four years though sooooooo... Like I said, there is good and bad all around us. We will never make everything like we think it should be. I'd love for it to be a perfect world in my eyes. It won't though. So, you and I find ourselves here giving our opinions and hoping that in some way it helps. I guess at least it helps us feel somewhat better?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, I always thought bull riders were either very brave or very stupid. Adrenaline junkies, some cowboys like to callem thieves, because they travel so light. Most are very young kids that either better make it quick or have a heck of an education to fall back on because they are going to be so broke up by the time they are 40 they ain't worth much of nothin. 
I hold all life as sacred. Then that's just me.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> And the packaged goods are killing us. Wanna get rid of more than half of America, spike a Mickey D's french fry! Twelve year old girls look like they are 20 nowadays. Why? Their eating three week old chickens.....how'd they get so big at three weeks? Hmmmm....Beef shot so full of antibiotics that when you need an antibiotic it's going to do you no good. Look at all the food scares we've had in the past..the contamination. Sick, old, cows being fed to us. Enough to make me wanna become a vegetarian. But, how does rodeo have anything to do with us eating?


wrangled bulls, cows, and livestock pushing them accrossed the plains praries and canyons is what created the sport of RODEO. The lifestyle is still alive today just without freegrazers. Still takes a good horn & hoof team to snaggle a steer or steer on a 650 acre plot or a sq mile ranch of land. The calf roping skills are ever more neccessary for different occasions, of course if you have your cows waiting to stall up thats not quite the same. RODEO is the sport of being a Cowboy, a Gaucho, a wrangler etc...begging the question, how does rodeo have anything to do with us eating? No eastern tenderfoot or bleeding heart californian could do what it takes to slap that steak on your plate. I honor the REAL ranchers, who rodeo everyday, still out there fk the commericialized industry who has replaced man with machines and treat our food like worse than we treat Guatanamo Bay inmates, LOL 
JUST DRIVE THROUGH NEBRASKA... all our hard work as Okies, Texan, NWMexico cowboys goes to sht onces the cows are off the train waiting for slaughter in Nebraska. 10,000 cows were only 100 should be, and there are 100,000+ cows standing around in what looks and smells worse than a pig sty, half the state reeeeeeeeeks of it, this is where they go to wait for jack hammer to the head and the machine to rip them apart. The loving cowboy who honors his stock may have no idea how his product is treated once sold, unless he butchers himself, he has no control over the finality of what it takes for MASS CONSUMPTION... That being said do you think they eat the losing dogs in Asia? I know in China they sale APBTs on the meat market, still alive but hairless from being dipped in a hot bat of boiling greese or water, fresh dog hanging in the deli's.. For some reason if its considered food, then there are atrocities of "HUMANE" neglect that are overlooked..

Personally, I honor the life I have to take to feed my family. Im thankfull for the greens that grow and for the animals who give their life so that I may continue. We hunt, we fish, we grow, we raise, we herd, we harvest, and thats how we take care of ourselves. City livin' makes us demons, self absorbed mindless drones.. I laugh at the monsters who claim they are humane and get all their food in a box, your a monster who believes all and anylife should die and be placed in a nice little neat package so you can eat with little work as possible.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ha ha and the stuff doesnt even taste as good  The cattle we were raising were so darn good even eating that desert crap food


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> wrangled bulls, cows, and livestock pushing them accrossed the plains praries and canyons is what created the sport of RODEO. The lifestyle is still alive today just without freegrazers. Still takes a good horn & hoof team to snaggle a steer or steer on a 650 acre plot or a sq mile ranch of land. The calf roping skills are ever more neccessary for different occasions, of course if you have your cows waiting to stall up thats not quite the same. RODEO is the sport of being a Cowboy, a Gaucho, a wrangler etc...begging the question, how does rodeo have anything to do with us eating? No eastern tenderfoot or bleeding heart californian could do what it takes to slap that steak on your plate. I honor the REAL ranchers, who rodeo everyday, still out there fk the commericialized industry who has replaced man with machines and treat our food like worse than we treat Guatanamo Bay inmates, LOL
> JUST DRIVE THROUGH NEBRASKA... all our hard work as Okies, Texan, NWMexico cowboys goes to sht onces the cows are off the train waiting for slaughter in Nebraska. 10,000 cows were only 100 should be, and there are 100,000+ cows standing around in what looks and smells worse than a pig sty, half the state reeeeeeeeeks of it, this is where they go to wait for jack hammer to the head and the machine to rip them apart. The loving cowboy who honors his stock may have no idea how his product is treated once sold, unless he butchers himself, he has no control over the finality of what it takes for MASS CONSUMPTION... That being said do you think they eat the losing dogs in Asia? I know in China they sale APBTs on the meat market, still alive but hairless from being dipped in a hot bat of boiling greese or water, fresh dog hanging in the deli's.. For some reason if its considered food, then there are atrocities of "HUMANE" neglect that are overlooked..
> 
> Personally, I honor the life I have to take to feed my family. Im thankfull for the greens that grow and for the animals who give their life so that I may continue. We hunt, we fish, we grow, we raise, we herd, we harvest, and thats how we take care of ourselves. City livin' makes us demons, self absorbed mindless drones.. I laugh at the monsters who claim they are humane and get all their food in a box, your a monster who believes all and anylife should die and be placed in a nice little neat package so you can eat with little work as possible.


First off, I don't appreciate being called a monster, and I'M THE ONE GETTING ALL THE CONTINUOUS WARNINGS AROUND HERE??????

Or exactly whom were you referring to? Because if you read what I posted it is most very likely the same as what your trying to defend. The exception I'm pointing out is that times have changed and if you go to many PRCA or other sanctioned events you'll see what I'm talking about. RODEO IS NOT THE SAME as it once was. If you don't believe it come on down here to the "southeastern tenderfoot" part of the country and I'll be glad to take you to a few. Where BTW the top name bullriders and ropers that are winning world championships are coming from nowadays. Then we can tour some cattle ranches around here. We have a lot. I know what goes on there, I dated a guy that moved cattle from place to place and I hated it. They dehorned and castrated them right there in the dirt by the dim light of an arena and "let them bleed out" as they called it to make them more amicable to deal with. Feet going through cattle trailer floors, babies lost from mama's. Yeah you'll be hard pressed to find a "loving cowboy" nowadays. I won't say they aren't out there but they are sadly a dying breed. I'm wondering just how much of "the life" you have lived considering your age. My grandmother was one of the first women to raise, and haul cattle to market around here all by herself. Hung her meat in a smokehouse, raised chickens and hogs.... I come from a "country" background, you wanna talk country? LOL. 
And your last remark about "You believe any and all life should die" only proves you haven't really read any post I've made, not and comprehended it.

PS.. gamer: after our conversation last night I kept thinking about milk cows. I kept thinking about breastfeeding and my grandmother's cows. Then I remembered! A cow KEEPS giving milk after a calf as long as you milk her. Up to two years usually then they let them dry up and rebreed them.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> First off, I don't appreciate being called a monster, and I'M THE ONE GETTING ALL THE CONTINUOUS WARNINGS AROUND HERE??????
> 
> Or exactly whom were you referring to? Because if you read what I posted it is most very likely the same as what your trying to defend. The exception I'm pointing out is that times have changed and if you go to many PRCA or other sanctioned events you'll see what I'm talking about. RODEO IS NOT THE SAME as it once was. If you don't believe it come on down here to the "southeastern tenderfoot" part of the country and I'll be glad to take you to a few. Where BTW the top name bullriders and ropers that are winning world championships are coming from nowadays. Then we can tour some cattle ranches around here. We have a lot. I know what goes on there, I dated a guy that moved cattle from place to place and I hated it. They dehorned and castrated them right there in the dirt by the dim light of an arena and "let them bleed out" as they called it to make them more amicable to deal with. Feet going through cattle trailer floors, babies lost from mama's. Yeah you'll be hard pressed to find a "loving cowboy" nowadays. I won't say they aren't out there but they are sadly a dying breed. I'm wondering just how much of "the life" you have lived considering your age. My grandmother was one of the first women to raise, and haul cattle to market around here all by herself. Hung her meat in a smokehouse, raised chickens and hogs.... I come from a "country" background, you wanna talk country? LOL.
> And your last remark about "You believe any and all life should die" only proves you haven't really read any post I've made, not and comprehended it.
> ...


THe MONSTER is the consumer who takes no responsiblity for the life it takes for him/her to live  I myself have been apart of this barbaric culture we call civiliation... I stopped and started taking care of myself and my own, and returning burnt offerings back to the Mother and the Father.. To raise my children to respect the animals and plants that die for us to eat.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

People who think it's cruel are just city slickers....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I live it, this is what I do when Im not at the firehall. We work about 400 acres, cow calf operation on some and steers on the other. I rodeod for 9 years, we rope daily and doctor, the animals are our source of income, you best believe we take care of them!

Just a few pics!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> I live it, this is what I do when Im not at the firehall. We work about 400 acres, cow calf operation on some and steers on the other. I rodeod for 9 years, we rope daily and doctor, the animals are our source of income, you best believe we take care of them!
> 
> Just a few pics!


ABSOLUTELY LOVE...the last pic..what a lil sweetie!!!!:clap:


----------

